# skiing 14ers



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

So after a great year in the backcountry on cameron pass Ive decided that I would really like to ski a 14er this spring. I know that alot of you have skiied 14ers before and I was looking for some input on which ones would be the most accesible without a locals knowledge. I'm not looking for the easiest hike, but more along the lines of easy route selection and hopefully no mountaineering. Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

chasingh2o said:


> So after a great year in the backcountry on cameron pass Ive decided that I would really like to ski a 14er this spring. I know that alot of you have skiied 14ers before and I was looking for some input on which ones would be the most accesible without a locals knowledge. I'm not looking for the easiest hike, but more along the lines of easy route selection and hopefully no mountaineering. Any and all input is appreciated.



Mt Evans via Guanella Pass is pretty good. I did a trip in May back in '98 or so and skied all the way back to my car. Well, I should say that we carried our skies over the west ridge both to and from the summit, but no rope needed. Definitely easy nav.

14ers.com - Mt. Evans | Route Descriptions


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The gentle route down Bierstadt is also good if you're looking for an easy ascent/descent, though if its late in the season, the return trip postholing through those willow bogs at the bottom will seem a lot longer than it looks in the photo above.

Quandry Peak near Hoosier Pass - you can either ski the couloir on the south face off the summit for some excitement of take the easier route back down the upper and lower bowls to the east.

-AH


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

Ditto for Quandary, easy access and terrain from scary steep and exposed to stuff an solid intermediate could make it down. In the same neighborhood, Lincoln and Bross are both easy access with mellow descents.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the input, both evans and quandry look like a great time. I like the thought of some bigger, steeper lines (quandry) thats why Im thinking a little later in the season when the snow pack is bomber. I hope these storms keep rolling in though and I end up going in late may. Also, what about the collegiate peaks anybody have any thoughts on them?


----------



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

chasingh2o said:


> thanks for the input, both evans and quandry look like a great time. I like the thought of some bigger, steeper lines (quandry) thats why Im thinking a little later in the season when the snow pack is bomber. I hope these storms keep rolling in though and I end up going in late may. Also, what about the collegiate peaks anybody have any thoughts on them?


I don't recommend Harvard. I dropped into Cottonwood from the summit. It made for lame turns and a shitty walk out. Much prettier than Evans, though.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Good skiing off of Elbert or massive with no mountaineering skills needed. Missouri, Belford, Oxford are all easy skis and can be done in a day. Quandry has been noted.


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

The North side of Democrat is a classic long steep line. It's N aspect so corn season comes a little later but it's a classic. You can boot/crampon up (ice axe mandatory) from Montgomery gulch in a 3-4 hours in good conditions. You can go in from Kite lake, but I like to climb what I ski when the ante starts gettiing upped.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Last winter I got good turns off Shavano's sub peak (and it's loaded right now), Antero from Baldwin Gulch, Princeton from the Frontier Ranch, Yale from both Denny Creek and Avalanche, and Columbia from Three Elk. If the Clear Creek road is open to the Missouri Gulch trailhead there is awesome skiing off Belford and Missouri. There are some good lines on La Plata's north face as well. Most of these routes are not too technical - I would bring an axe and crampons - but no rope work. I'm planning on getting back out there as soon as things stabalize a little - hit me up.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

lmyers I think I'm gonna have to hit you up on that offer. Looks like some more storms are rolling in this weekend, and hopefully for a while to come but as soon as the snow pack settles in a little bit I'll try to head up towards bv.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

its april put the skis away and lets go boating


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

BrianK said:


> its april put the skis away and lets go boating


The local hill has recieved over 60" in the last couple of weeks - and the local river is only running 170 cfs @ #'s. You got water in the Poudre? I didn't think so, New Mexico is in the very near future, and I got some good Colorado paddling in Feb. and March. In case you haven't looked outside lately - it's winter again.


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

Why not do both? May and June is my favorite time for ski mountaineering as well as prime boating. Since you have to get a dawn start for the climb and typically be skiing down by 10-11 or so, that leaves plenty of time to get on the water. 

Works for me


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Castle peak is good one to hit up. Fairly easy route finding. Although I've had it whoomph big time on me. I would suggest some mountaineering skills. There are a couple of line from the summit but it is usually real thin. There are a lot of good lines in the area there. I have had a wet slide go on me there though. Nothing to bad but have a good head summit early.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

Brian, if my boating buddy wasnt so preocupied with law school that he cant run anything until mid may (thats right im talking about you) than maybe you would be right. But right now its full on winter anyways and Im enjoying watching that joe wright sensor keep jumping up. Lmyers I got youre info and ill contact you in a couple weeks or so, all this new snow and the crazy temps just arent giving me major confidence in the current conditions.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Cross Couloir on the Mount of the Holy Cross and Bell Chord Couloir on between the Maroon Bells both offer big, steep lines without any mountaineering requirements, although I'd advise crampons and an ice axe for both. Camp at the base and climb the couloir at dawn in both cases, so you can check the snow conditions and bail down if it's warming up faster than you're getting to the top.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Its not a 14er, but Grizzly Peak off Independence Pass is very close at 13,900+ and the Grizzly Couloir is one of the best steep ski lines i've done.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Grizzly is a good one. When Independence opens there are a lot of lines with minimal hiking.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Chasingh20, I do not know what your comfort level is on the steeps, but many of the ski lines listed have proven fatal, more often than not with climbers. As soon as an axe and crampons are necessary, I consider it mountaineering, which is what you did not want to deal with. Something to consider.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Very good point. There is some definate mountaineering skills needed on alot of those lines. Although not super sustained but necessary.


----------

